# Century lists



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

Any good sugestions/Websites for where to find Centurys.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

There are a few clubs that keep lists. Some that I've bookmarked:

- Velogirls (not updated for 2012 yet)
- This one seems up-to-date
- Double centuries will be here


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

This one lists many rides including centuries. Western States Ride Calendar


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I prefer this one:
Biking Bis - Bicycle Touring :: CaliforniaRideCalendar


----------

